# More Bremont Solo LOVE!



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

Here are some pics of the Solo and I have to tell you that I love it. It is also encourging that my 1/2 of my shadowy scientific testing team is giving some early feedback of in one word: "greatness." For those of you who read my Bremont MB II article you know who I am referring.


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

And if you feel these pictures calling out to you to add a Solo to your collection you are not alone!


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

Did you pull the trigger or is it on loan? I think it's a great watch. Even better in the flesh.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

valdarrant said:


> It is also encourging that my 1/2 of my shadowy scientific testing team is giving some early feedback of in one word: "greatness." For those of you who read my Bremont MB II article you know who I am referring.


hahaha Have they tried any "tests" on this one? 
Looks good on your wrist!

-Anna


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

There's certainly something about these watches...


Two Solos by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

The Solo is a great watch..
It may have to be an "incoming" shortly..

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

HarryBentley said:


> Did you pull the trigger or is it on loan? I think it's a great watch. Even better in the flesh.


The trigger is pulled...the problem is the interest from my testing team...


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking good...

Mike


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

Those do look nice.


----------



## Renton (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice indeed


----------

